# Greetings



## Catsmother (Sep 30, 2013)

Just registered, having been diagnosed T2 last week while my urine was being tested for something else! Started on medication (Metformin) but still waiting to see my GP. Not sure what to make of it all just yet, but I'm feeling strangely guilty. I'm not particularly overweight and have a generally healthy lifestyle, so I'm not sure what happened. Anyway, just saying hello for the moment. I'm sure I'll be back with questions later.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Catsmother, welcome to the forum  No reason to feel guilty, a very large number of people do not conform to the media image of someone who is T2 due to being overweight. There is a strong genetic element involved and around 20% of T2s are not overweight at diagnosis.

I would suggest having a browse of our Useful links thread, were yu will find lots of good, informative resources to help you get to grips with what it all means and entails. In particular, I would recommend reading Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter, and getting a copy of Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker - these will all set you up well. Plus, of course, you are welcome to ask any questions or voice any concerns you may have! 

I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## pav (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi Catsmother, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jalapino (Sep 30, 2013)

Awww do not feel guilty like northerner says, t2's are always being portrayed only for over weight folks and this is not always the case at all, lots of useful information and help on this forum 

And by the way a big warm welcome


----------



## Mark T (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Catsmother


----------



## Steff (Sep 30, 2013)

Catasmother hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Catsmother.  I like your name   do you have a cat?  Is that a silly question?  Ah well I am a silly person but I have a cat called Mr Sparkles so I like to find out


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks, all, for your welcome. 

Flutterby - the name is partly to do with my daughter's nickname and also my mother's most common saying (although I have had cats in the past).


----------



## Casper (Oct 3, 2013)

Catsmother said:


> Thanks, all, for your welcome.
> 
> Flutterby - the name is partly to do with my daughter's nickname and also my mother's most common saying (although I have had cats in the past).



Yep, who's she, the catsmother? My parents/grandparents said that to me, and I say it to my children. Although I am the cat's mother!

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2013)

Welcome, (Love the name made me smile )


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 3, 2013)

I've been diagnosed as "borderline " T2 for a month. I had no symptoms. There is no T2 in my family. I am on a weight loss programme and have shifted 8 lbs already, I swim 20 lengths twice a week and do cardio in the gym twice. I walk a lot on Sundays. My target weight is to lose 1 and half to 2 stone. I'm over 60 and work freelance now. My GP thinks I shouldnt be testing my blood sugar levels myself- but I'm reading up on T2 and have read some of the materials suggested and the view seems to be test yourself and get to know your leels and what causes ups and downs. Thought I had better join a forum!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> I've been diagnosed as "borderline " T2 for a month. I had no symptoms. There is no T2 in my family. I am on a weight loss programme and have shifted 8 lbs already, I swim 20 lengths twice a week and do cardio in the gym twice. I walk a lot on Sundays. My target weight is to lose 1 and half to 2 stone. I'm over 60 and work freelance now. My GP thinks I shouldnt be testing my blood sugar levels myself- but I'm reading up on T2 and have read some of the materials suggested and the view seems to be test yourself and get to know your leels and what causes ups and downs. Thought I had better join a forum!



Hi PeppermintT, welcome to the forum  It sounds to me like you have made an excellent start - well done! Keep up the good work and I am sure you will be able to get things under control. If you have any questions - nothing is considered silly - please ask away and we will do our best to help


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 7, 2013)

Catsmother said:


> Thanks, all, for your welcome.
> 
> Flutterby - the name is partly to do with my daughter's nickname and also my mother's most common saying (although I have had cats in the past).



Yes I can recall numerous times this has been used in our family too   I'm the Cats mother to Mr Sparkles although he refers to me as his slave!!


----------

